# apartment complex



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok I am bidding on a apartment complex and was wondering what everyone thought on how long it will take to plow?

there is 114 driveways kinda like a condo ass.

they are all one and a half car lengths long 

they are 50/50 one and two car widths

they are very close to each other (about a 6' patch of turf in between each drive)

oh and the worst part is have to back drag them all in to street and then clear streets


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bella32 said:


> oh and the worst part is have to back drag them all in to street and then clear streets


Can't help you with the rest of it, but you want to check local and state laws on moving snow onto a public street. Could involve a hefty fine. Or are you also providing municipal plowing?


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

How many trucks? How many drivers? How many shovels? Cant help with the price or time if you dont give more info. Sorry. But as Mick said, make sure to check with the local powers to be, before you move snow into the street!!!


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

its an apartment complex the streets are in the complex not public roads

i would be using just one truck with an 8' plow


----------



## FPM-Inc. (Sep 26, 2006)

*15 minutes each*

each driveway will be 15 minutes
15*114=answer/60= number of hours

at 114 driveways it will be 28.5 hours

this dosen't include the streets

(28.5)cost equipment+labor+extra costs=how much you should charge.



hope this helps

P.S. the number of driveways was a joke right?


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

no its not a joke the apartments complex is kinda like villa style 

u really think it will take 15 mins per drive? they are only 1.5 car lengths long about 15 feet maybe


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I think maybe half that per drive if they are straight and 15' long. You said some were 2 wide and some one car wide? If you shovel out the garage doors probably 7-8 min each if you are just back dragging onto the street. You are going to need another truck pushing off the street while another is doing the drives. I think a skidloader would be perfect for these drives.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A few years ago I was working on a basement in a subdivision like this. It was about 400 units. They had a bobcat with a blade to back drag driveways, a bobcat with a bucket to push the piles up and a 650 Ford to do the roads. There were 4 guys doing in front of garage doors and front walks.

I think in your case I would shovel 10 garage doors at a time and then back drag the drives. Then do the next set and so on. I would then plow the roads and then push all the piles up. This might not work well during the day with people coming and going. This is a lot of work for 1 truck. You would be best to find a shoveler. You are going to have your truck parked for a couple of hours while all this shoveling is being done. Even if you have to pay a premium I think it is a must.

It is not too mush work for 1 truck but too much work to get done in a timely manner.


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

got it thanks for the ad\vice oh also what is some average prices for calicum?


----------

